# bulbs



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

but they're 5000k
http://www.servicelighting.com/Osram-20725...cent-Light-Bulb

they're 27$ ea on that website, but it shows you the color spectrum.
would they work ok? or do you know of anywhere that has cheap 6700k bulbs?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Try aquatraders, Jmax just got his 96w pc from them and only paid like 12 a peice when you buy 4 or more. I love you new avatar pic


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

thank you thank you thank you! i had that site bookmarked long ago but had since rebooted andd could not figure out what it was for the life of me! thanks again


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

btw if i ran 96w bulbs (which would give me 3.072 wpg) would i need to get on the c02 train?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

DO you have a 96w fixture? If you dont, I would recommend going with T5. And yes, your going to need pressurized CO2.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

i've been thinking about building a hood for my tank and gutting the light fixture for their hookups. i havent really put a ton of thought or research into it i just figured if they had the room they'd be compatible


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Try aquatraders, Jmax just got his 96w pc from them and only paid like 12 a peice when you buy 4 or more. I love you new avatar pic


that site is incredible, thanks for making me spend 200$ I was not planning on spending this morning

sorry to derail...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Your welcome, you can get the 65w but they only have the 10,000k for the 65w but they have the 6,700k for the 96w. Sorry Dude about the 200 bucks spent but what did you buy?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

actually its 12000k daylight, actnic blue, or 50/50 whats best?


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Your welcome, you can get the 65w but they only have the 10,000k for the 65w but they have the 6,700k for the 96w. Sorry Dude about the 200 bucks spent but what did you buy?


right now I have two 48 in coralife pcs on my 75g and one on my 125. 
I bought a t-5 48 4 bulbs with timer and then bought 2 36 in t-5 fixtures two bulbs each. will replace the coralife fixtures.

to the op, I have 10000k bulbs on my fixtures now, and I don't like the color it makes the water look, I would try and aim for 6500k or 6700k if you can find them cheap.


----------

